# Eddie Sachs Slot Car Day - June 1, 2019 - America On Wheels



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

America On Wheels Museum - 5 North Front Street, Allentown PA, 18102

Vendors will be selling all sorts of slot car items for collectors, racers, and newbies. We are currently looking for vendors to join us at the show. Please download the registration form from http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2019 VENDOR REGISTRATION FLYER.pdf and join us for another fun day in a beautiful museum. 

ECHORR will be running multiple classes of races, including the Indy Class race for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award. So far only Henry Harnish has won this race. Will he be winning again, or will a new name appear on the permanent plaque in the musem.

America On Wheels is a museum of on the road transportation. The museum has a vintage 1950's soda fountain, a display of slot cars, and various modes of transportation including trucks, cars, bicycles, motorcycles, and more. The exhibits are changed regularly, so on every visit you will see something that you did not see before.

Watch this post for further details.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like a good day for all


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

We can still accept registrations for vendors, so if you have not yet done so, please mail yours today. The registration form is available at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2019 VENDOR REGISTRATION FLYER.pdf


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to this show. the museum is always a neat place to visit and the displays change often.
the roundy round race is exciting and a lot of real good racers compete for that title.
hoping to meet some new folks and see a lot of familiar faces.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be in Jonestown visiting my daughter and her family. Going to bring my Grandson. Really looking forward to it! Since I live in Texas I seldom get a chance to go to any of the shows or special events.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

beast1624 said:


> I'll be in Jonestown visiting my daughter and her family. Going to bring my Grandson. Really looking forward to it! Since I live in Texas I seldom get a chance to go to any of the shows or special events.


I expect to be there with a drag strip to play on.
looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you again this weekend Al. We will have tables ready for your drag strip. We will have the ECHORR racing, the drag strip, and the vendors all together this year in the Long Haul. It should be another fun day.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW that will be special.
see you then


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, can't make it this year.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I was MIA due to a stomach virus.
Dave graciously handled the drag race exhibition.
sorry I wasn't able to make it.
hope everyone had a good time and successful sales.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> I was MIA due to a stomach virus.
> Dave graciously handled the drag race exhibition.
> sorry I wasn't able to make it.
> hope everyone had a good time and successful sales.


Glad You've recovered quickly.. Various "Buggs" have been circulating.. A lot due to contaminated or improper cooking/storage related :crying:

GOOD to Hear Yer Back !!

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :grin2:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to have missed you, Al! It was a great show and the museum was awesome.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry I missed you too.
not often we get someone from your neck of the woods.
hope you had a good time and met great people.


----------

